# Something special? enigma



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

hi i just found this enigma in the incubator and i thought she was kind of funky, i've not hatched one before so hopefully if she's female she'll be a keeper, anyway, i've not seen anybody post one that looks quite like her, most hatchlings have 3 or 4 blotches on their backs but this one has two row's of some 6 or 7 smaller blotches, she's from RAPTOR m x enigma f (no known het 's) and at the moment she has one half snake eye









she has white feet like an eclipse and a very white lower jaw but no whitewash on her tail or nose, 

just interested to hear what people thought of my latest baby :flrt:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

She/he is stunning, be great to see how they develop.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i hope she keeps the stripes lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

boywonder said:


> i hope she keeps the stripes lol


Well "het" raptor enigmas seem to show really intense tangerine, so that combined with the stripe would be awesome


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Stunning Enig

All enigs will hatch different and those marks will prob fab

Still a nice leo


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful little thing - nice one! :2thumb:


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

nice..

you should call her bannana


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks lovely! Any sign of any problems?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

What a lovely leo!
Looks like the "reverse stripe" in RAPTOR may have come out on this offspring


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Looks lovely! Any sign of any problems?


so far she's acted just like a normal leo hatchling, she screams if i try to pick her up, she lunges at my fingers, her balance seems fine and she doesn't circle so hopefully she won't develop any funny behaviours, she hasn't shed yet so i'll have to wait to see how well she feeds,


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> What a lovely leo!
> Looks like the "reverse stripe" in RAPTOR may have come out on this offspring


 
i thought that too,she could be a reverse stripe enigma, she also has an eclipse eye, i took some pics but i'm only using an n95 phone camera and it's no substitute for a proper camera, 








if you realy look at the pic you can see the full front portion of the eye is black, i'm in contact with her mother's breeder and have asked if the eclipse gene may be in play in the mother's genetic makeup, she's not mack and not blizzard, her dad is a RAPTOR from R/APTOR X R/APTOR so no blizz or mack from him
does the false eclipse trait turn up in other morphs or is this a BEE reverse stripe?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

boywonder said:


> i thought that too,she could be a reverse stripe enigma, she also has an eclipse eye, i took some pics but i'm only using an n95 phone camera and it's no substitute for a proper camera,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First NOT reverse striped-express a striped following the spine with some times thin striping on the flanks.but it's infact striped influance.Striped express stripes on both flanks like yours but spred to the tail also.So can't call it striped due to the tail being banded.So infact in truth it's a Abberant enigma.But enigma patterning seem for most part Abberant anyway so there no telling if the Abberant patterning is the enigma gene or a inherted trait by the perants most of the time.Now the eye thing ANY chance of the enigma having any eclipse blood ?.The tip of the nose dose look a little white washed in the picture shown.Could you get any other better nose shots ?.Not all white washed noses on eclipse are in your face plain as day.There are some that show barely no white wash.It just that around 99% are in your face the other are very suttle.

Reverse stripe.Note the stripe lay out.









Spriped.Note the stripe lay out.









Yours.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

this is the best pic i can get of her nose, she does seem to have a white nose up the middle and her top lip is white too, the breeder said her grandfather was a mack blizzard and he also got an eclipse eyed het rainwater from the mack blizz to a rainwater female. 

and the mother was a het bell enigma, from H.I.S.S.S and keli hammok didn'd disclose any hidden genetics she may carry, maybe it's the blizzard gene in play from the grandfather?










her sibling who sadly passes away also had realy white lips and nose but i never saw her eyes open so cannot confirm if she also was eclipse as she died while hatching, although she did have an unusual pattern http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/genetics/204186-something-special-sibling-striped-enigma.html, 
i wonder what male to breed the enigma with when she's big enough?


----------

